# Neutering



## ChloeGSD (Jul 16, 2016)

I've been thinking about getting my GSD neutered as he is now just over 18 months. Is it a suitable age to undergo the procedure? 
What are the benefits of getting a dog neutered? I've heard they calm down a bit, but also gain a lot of weight and are more prone to health risks. Is that all true?
The last thing I want to do is making my dog being more prone to things that can really harm him.

Thanks,
Chloe


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

ChloeGSD said:


> I've been thinking about getting my GSD neutered as he is now just over 18 months. Is it a suitable age to undergo the procedure?
> What are the benefits of getting a dog neutered? I've heard they calm down a bit, but also gain a lot of weight and are more prone to health risks. Is that all true?
> The last thing I want to do is making my dog being more prone to things that can really harm him.
> 
> ...


There really is no benefit from neutering and you won't calm down a driven dog. Good training, management, called responsible ownership, is all you need to enjoy living with an intact dog. All of Europe does it and all the show dogs everywhere are intact.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I neutered Russ about 5 months ago. He was 3 in February. He's as wild as he's ever been, and hasn't gained any weight. He doesn't act or look any different than before he was neutered.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The video is good. But I still do not believe that a dog can mate through a chain link fence. I have left intact dogs next to intact bitches, unsupervised with never an oops. And, I have witnessed dogs mating numerous times, and I just can't figure out how it could be possible. I mean a dog will turn, and stand tail to tail with a bitch after they are tied. But for a dog to turn his parts 180 and tie with a female backing into the other side of the fence -- no. Usually he has to have his head up by hers, holding onto her to prevent her from moving forward and give him the extra traction -- ok too much information -- just not happening. 

I think I am going to do bloodwork on Odie to see if she is hypo-thyroid.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Neuter when you are ready. You will find more here who don't neuter, but if you love in an area where it's required, you are better off doing it now. 18-24 months is the ideal window.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Chloe, I moved your thread to Basic Care. There are quite a few previous threads on the topic here.


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

selzer said:


> The video is good. But I still do not believe that a dog can mate through a chain link fence. I have left intact dogs next to intact bitches, unsupervised with never an oops. And, I have witnessed dogs mating numerous times, and I just can't figure out how it could be possible. I mean a dog will turn, and stand tail to tail with a bitch after they are tied. But for a dog to turn his parts 180 and tie with a female backing into the other side of the fence -- no. Usually he has to have his head up by hers, holding onto her to prevent her from moving forward and give him the extra traction -- ok too much information -- just not happening.
> 
> I think I am going to do bloodwork on Odie to see if she is hypo-thyroid.


Is a tie neccessary for conception though? I mean I know a proper tie greatly increased the chances, but I thought the males ejaculate in 3 parts with the sperm being in the second phase which takes place before the tie? An eager beaver could get some of his swimmers in there...

I mean youre probably way more likely to win big on a scratch off but I think it is biologically possible???


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> I neutered Russ about 5 months ago. He was 3 in February. He's as wild as he's ever been, and hasn't gained any weight. He doesn't act or look any different than before he was neutered.


So why do it?


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

wolfy dog said:


> So why do it?



I hadn't planned on neutering him. I planned on showing him, but he never panned out. Better dogs out there. As time passed, he became increasingly difficult to live with when one of my bitches came into heat. The last straw was when my boyfriend was in the hospital with a collapsed lung (from an accident), and Carly was in heat, and Russ was having a massive meltdown 24/7. I had non-dog savvy family members in and out of my house at that time. I threw in the towel, called my breeder, said I'm making a vet appointment. I don't regret it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

voodoolamb said:


> Is a tie neccessary for conception though? I mean I know a proper tie greatly increased the chances, but I thought the males ejaculate in 3 parts with the sperm being in the second phase which takes place before the tie? An eager beaver could get some of his swimmers in there...
> 
> I mean youre probably way more likely to win big on a scratch off but I think it is biologically possible???


He CANNOT enter her through a fence. It isn't happening. Maybe he can clean himself, and lick her and pass a swimmer -- that would be more likely than entering her through a fence. They have a tough enough time doing this when all the stars are aligned and three people are _helping_. Ok, they will eventually experience the clouds and the rain without help, but not through a fence. This is one thing I won't believe without seeing it happen. 

The reason so many people DO believe it, is because they have never seen dogs mate. Maybe they come home and find dogs tied. That isn't the same. 

Dogs (and bitches) will dig under, climb over, chew through a fence if at all possible to get together. I've heard of them chewing through a wall. Never saw it though. Would NEVER trust a baby gate for keeping intact critters apart when one is in heat.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> I hadn't planned on neutering him. I planned on showing him, but he never panned out. Better dogs out there. As time passed, he became increasingly difficult to live with when one of my bitches came into heat. The last straw was when my boyfriend was in the hospital with a collapsed lung (from an accident), and Carly was in heat, and Russ was having a massive meltdown 24/7. I had non-dog savvy family members in and out of my house at that time. I threw in the towel, called my breeder, said I'm making a vet appointment. I don't regret it.


Makes sense.


----------

